
Chennai is experiencing the worst floods in a century. Help if you Can - theshadowmonkey
http://google.org/crisisresponse/2015-chennai-flooding
======
theshadowmonkey
Chennai is experiencing one of the worse floods in over a century. Over 260
people have died and the crisis management team is on full swing. But, its a
city of over 10 million people. Help anyway if you can. I used the
[https://milaap.org/campaigns/chennaifloods](https://milaap.org/campaigns/chennaifloods)
to make a donation.

